
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (December 2014) - whoishiring
	Share your information if you are looking for work.
Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
beanmind
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python (Django, Numpy, Pandas), Octave, SQLite, HTML/css

Résumé/CV: [https://de.linkedin.com/pub/sabine-
berets/13/66a/22a](https://de.linkedin.com/pub/sabine-berets/13/66a/22a)

GitHub: [https://github.com/beanmind](https://github.com/beanmind)

Email: sabine.berets@gmail.com

My name is Sabine Berets and I'm a biologist (4 years in pharmaceutical
companies) and a self-taught programmer focussing on data analysis. Looking
for an internship/entry level position in the field of machine learning, if
possible in health care.

------
HamboneWilson
Location: York, PA

Remote: I can work remote or on site

Willing to relocate: yes, Baltimore, Philadelphia, DC, Harrisburg

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, jQuery, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL,
Ngnix, Gunicorn, MySQL, Linux, Git, HTML, CSS, Photoshop

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/adam-carr/a/925/978/

Email: carr.adam@gmail.com

I am a junior level web developer with 2 years of open

source development exp with Python/Django.

I am proficient coding both front and back end and have written my own Django
app

including all front end, back end, and design work. It is deployed on Heroku
and AWS S3

You can see it here
[http://funnypages.herokuapp.com](http://funnypages.herokuapp.com) and the
code

here [https://github.com/HamboneWilson](https://github.com/HamboneWilson)

I also keep a blog at [http://snaketrials.com](http://snaketrials.com) if you
want to

learn more about my personality.

I am looking to take a full time position with a great team and strong mentors
so that I can fuel my passion and grow as a developer.

------
TheDom
Location: Vienna, Austria

Remote: Yes but I'd prefer relocation

Willing to relocate: Absolutely, I'm looking to relocate to either SF or NYC.

Technologies: iOS, Scala (Play, Akka, spray), JavaScript (AngularJS), Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dominikgruber](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dominikgruber)

Blog: [http://www.dominikgruber.com](http://www.dominikgruber.com)

Email: mail▓dominikgruber.com

My name is Dominik Gruber and I was involved in creating multiple iOS apps
that reached No. 1 in the App Store in Austria. On the server-side of things I
am mostly interested in Scala and I am currently also organizing the Vienna
Scala User Group with over 200 members.

Two things that are very important to me are user experience and performance.
Also, I think that code quality matters–a lot.

I am looking to relocate to either San Francisco (and surroundings) or New
York.

------
avyfain

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to major US cities, particularly SF, NYC or Boston.
      Technologies: Web (HTML/CSS/JS), Ruby on Rails, Python, Lisp, R.
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16238897/Avy%20Faingezicht.pdf
      Email: my username at google's email service
      Github: https://github.com/avyfain

About to graduate from Northwestern University with degrees in Integrated
Engineering and Economics. I've had two summer internships in finance tech,
and currently I work part time at a healthcare startup. I have experience in
analytics/machine learning and full stack web.

Looking for full time Software Engineering or Product Management positions
starting around Summer 2015.

------
mike-cardwell
Location: Nottingham UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Debian, Centos, Perl, C++, NodeJS, Apache, Nginx, SSL, MySQL,
SQLite, Memcached, HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, XML, XSLT, SMTP, Exim, Postfix,
Dovecot, SpamAssassin, ClamAV, Bind, Unbound, DNSSEC, IPv6, OpenVPN, iptables,
Prosody. Lots of others I can't remember right now.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: See my profile

Perl programmer for 12 years. 15 years of Linux sysadmin. Full stack. Can
build your servers, install and manage them, write the software to run on top
of them.

Me: [https://grepular.com/me/](https://grepular.com/me/)

My blog: [https://grepular.com/blog/](https://grepular.com/blog/)

Github: [https://github.com/mikecardwell/](https://github.com/mikecardwell/)

------
zwetan

      Location: Europe
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: AS3, C/C++
      Résumé/CV: https://code.google.com/p/redtamarin/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk
      Email: zwetan [at] gmail [dot] com
    

I mainly work on AIR mobile applications for iOS/Android but I would trade
that any day to work full time on
[http://www.redtamarin.com](http://www.redtamarin.com)

I believe there is still more room to add another server side language:
ActionScript 3.0

I'm not interested by anything else so only contact me if you do want to run
AS3 on the server side

yay I know totally batshit crazy :D

------
bcoates
Location: Santa Monica, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Contract or remote/local part-time OK.

Technologies: Nodejs, C++, AWS, C, Python, C#, PHP, low level networking
(particularly wireless), systems programming (mostly Linux and NT), embedded
systems, databases, distributed systems, project management, development team
management, testing, build/package engineering, operations/systems
administration, more. I've worked on almost any level of computing that
doesn't involve an oscilloscope.

Email: ben@blueskylabs.com

Resume: I'm leery of becoming recruiter spam; email me a few words about your
company or project and I'll reply promptly.

------
Grue3
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, please!

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Lisp, everything web

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30009304/My_CV-2.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30009304/My_CV-2.pdf)

Email: timofei.shatrov@gmail.com

Desperately looking for a job in a country with sane government. Will consider
anything. Also check out the website I built in Common Lisp in the last few
months, it's pretty cool: [http://ichi.moe/](http://ichi.moe/)

------
Hario
Location: Boston Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: R,
Python, Machine Learning, Web Apps, Flask, Android Native Résumé/CV:
[http://saharmassachi.com/resume](http://saharmassachi.com/resume) Email:
sayhar@gmail.com

##What I'm looking for

I'm a developer / data scientist hybrid with a Masters and a background from
Wikimedia (Wikipedia). Right now, I'm focusing on learning best practices for
software engineering -- with a side of machine learning. With the right team,
I'd also love to work on application security, data science, and deep
backend/OS development. The most important thing for me is putting roots down,
committing to something for the long-haul, and having an enjoyable and
stimulating time doing good work with good colleagues.

##A bit more about me:

I founded a technical startup, joined as an early co-founder of another, and
most importantly, served as the data scientist and engineer for the
fundraising team at Wikimedia. Those banners you sometimes see on Wikipedia
asking for money -- I wrote the backend to analyze, collate, validate, and
explain the results to the non-technical staff who tested them. Now, for the
first time, the Wikimedia Fundraising team has a clean and visually attractive
record of the results and lessons of almost every test run since 2010 till
this day.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background (land/marine surveying). I am most interested in
DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, tmux, git, ssh,
etc. I also have some sysadmin experience.

My goal is to get my foot in the door in this industry with an established
company where there are experienced engineers willing to take me under their
wing while I improve my skill set in return for me putting in the hard work
and the hours. My university work was in the liberal arts (I don't have a CS
degree), and I'm determined to do the work necessary—on my own time—to get up
to speed with remedial CS and algorithm knowledge on nights and weekends. I
have excellent soft skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English
fluency and written communication. If you need good documentation, technical
writing, or even web copy, I can definitely help you with that if you're
willing to carve out time for me in exchange for helping me improve my
programming chops and technical development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to
level up.

~~~
gbyers
Hi,

I am a corporate recruiter for GeoDecisions, I would like to talk with you
about a job we have available.

Gayle Byers| Corporate Recruiter

Gannett Fleming, Inc. | 207 Senate Ave. Camp Hill, PA 17011

t 717-763-7212 x2188 | f 717-731-9489|gbyers@gfnet.com

Excellence Delivered As Promised

Gannett Fleming is ISO 9001:2008 Certified.

www.gannettfleming.com | Stay connected: Twitter | Facebook | LinkedIn |
YouTube

------
orteipid
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes/Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails and related tooling. Some experience with Scala.

I am presently looking for new employment as my most recent company laid off
all of its remaining employees after becoming insolvent. Given my future
situation in terms of next year, I am unable to relocate right now and would
strongly prefer remote work.

In my most recent role I worked on the development of a sports statistics API
using a combination of Rails for parsing (storing to MongoDB) and Scala for
the API with Swagger generating a frontend. I have worked in the past with
Rails in a consultancy context. For better or worse I have typically worked on
CRUD applications with primarily static content, but am looking for new
challenges where I am not necessarily just working on such applications. I
have an interest in becoming at least somewhat familiar with various
languages, and would be particularly open to roles where I am not using Ruby.
Such languages could include any of C#, Java, Scala, Go, or perhaps something
else entirely.

I am available to start immediately.

Resume: Please email me.

Github: [http://www.github.com/orteipid](http://www.github.com/orteipid)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/orteipid](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/orteipid)

Email: orteipid@me.com

------
tehwalrus
Location: Near Cambridge, UK

Remote: sure.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, Cython, C/C++ most recently. Previously Actionscript 2
(very similar to Javascript), .NET (ASP.NET and Windows Forms), various SQLs,
and a bit of Photoshop. Small amounts of work in other languages, including
Java and Ruby. Familiar with working to coding standards, review, svn/hg/git,
and would be much happier in life on a project with unit tests.

Résumé/CV: on Request. Short version: Physics BA/Msci, .NET shop for 2.5
years, Physics PhD.

Email: Website: [http://joe-jordan.co.uk](http://joe-jordan.co.uk) (email me
joe at that).

My PhD finishes on 31st December this year, and I'm currently attending
interviews in and around Cambridge. I have worked on Windows Mac and Linux,
get most excited when I'm learning some new technology, and am looking for
something with real-world impact after a dry 4 years in academia. Have written
for Linux Format magazine, too, including a Gentoo installation tutorial.

During my PhD I invented a new computation geometry algorithm - debugging my
work involved writing PyOpenGL code in order to see things in 3D, as well as
learning a load of graph theory. I'd love to find something to do with these
topics as a job, although I won't do anything related to weapons (ruling out a
fair few physics/geometry coding roles, it seems.)

I also get really excited about languages and making code run faster; I
enjoyed being allowed to care about that stuff during my PhD.

~~~
imranq
take a look at Julia ([http://julialang.org/](http://julialang.org/)) if
you're interested in technical computing

------
KTamasEnty
Location: Gothenburg, Sweden.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe. Sweden/Norway preferred.

Technologies: C#, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Ruby, shell scripting, Linux/Windows
servers, Cisco iOS, CAT tools, Nginx, Postfix, Dovecot, Exchange etc.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: ktamas@ktamas.com

I'm a generalist currently working for a small IT-consulting agency but
planning to start freelancing from January, 2015, or if you have a really,
really cool full time job, we can talk about that, too, hence my post here.

I solve problems and can learn whatever you throw at me really fast. Contact
me if you need someone like that.

I've spent the last year or so doing mostly sysadmin and networking stuff
among a crazy amount of Windows servers and Cisco routers. Before that, I've
done all kinds of IT-stuff for translation agencies, from custom e-mail
servers through integration CAT tools into their Project Management systems to
building in-house .NET applications.

Volunteered a few months working out performance issues in a huge Rails 3 app
two years ago, caching, mysql tweaks etc. Made an app entirely in client-side
JS with the local public transportation's API because, well, why not.
([http://github.com/KTamas/nasta](http://github.com/KTamas/nasta))

My somewhat incomplete Linkedin profile with way too fancy titles:
[http://se.linkedin.com/in/tamaskadar/](http://se.linkedin.com/in/tamaskadar/)

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi [or Remote]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

------
lechuckcaptain
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: C#, Java, Mobile (Android, Windows Phone), Python, C , TCL,
T-SQL, SQLite

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lechuckcaptain](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lechuckcaptain)

Email: lechuckcaptain at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/lechuckcaptain](https://github.com/lechuckcaptain)

About me: I have a Master degree in Information Technology with from the
University of Milan. I love investigating and learn new languages and
technologies.

During my full time job I'm a backend C# developer, in a big health care
company. I'm responsible for develop interfaces to make talk different systems
using technologies such HL7, Webservices, direct DB access, and often reverse
engineering of third party softwares.

During my free time I'm a passionate Android Developer, with published apps in
the Google Play store and one library into the Maven Central Repository. My
Android app project experience, includes: concept development, project
planning, research, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
continuous integration, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Upon contact, I can make myself available through email, skype, and phone.
Please include a little about the opportunity when making contact. I will
reply in either case, but if I wouldn't feel comfortable in the roll I will
let you know quickly.

------
dmunoz
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: Preference for low level, backend work: C, C++, C#, Go, Java,
Ruby, Python, Erlang. Fair knowledge of web technologies including JavaScript,
HTML, CSS, jQuery, AngularJS.

Resume: Upon request.

Email: dmunoz_hn at outlook.com

About me:

I have a B.Sc. degree with a major in computer science from the University of
British Columbia. I did plenty of elective credits in mathematics, physics and
philosophy - mostly the philosophy of logic.

I'm constantly investigating new languages and technologies. I have played
around with languages like Go, Rust, D, LISP-like languages, and Lua. I pay
attention to language standardization and development such as C++14/17, C# 6,
ECMAScript 6, Rust heading towards 1.0, Go through 1.4 and beyond, and others.
I sometimes investigate the implementation of languages like Ruby, C#, Rust,
Python, and JavaScript.

I have made code available on my website and on github. I program for fun
whenever I have a scratch to itch.

My HN alias is a pseudonym. Upon contact, I can make myself available through
email, irc, and phone. Please include a little about the opportunity when
making contact. I will reply in either case, but if I wouldn't feel
comfortable in the roll I will let you know quickly.

------
dmxt
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: Yes, Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Graphic Design, Logo & Branding Design, UX/UI, Product Design,
Web Design, Mobile App Design, Responsive Design, HTML5, CSS3, Twitter
Bootstrap, Wordpress template theme, WooCommerce, eCommerce, JavaScript,
jQuery, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, Adobe InDesign

Portfolio: [http://dmxt.org/portfolio](http://dmxt.org/portfolio)

Email: dana@dmxt.org

\---

I'm Dana from Seattle, WA.

Do you have a website you want designed and developed? Perhaps you want a new
identification with service of logo & branding design? Or an eCommerce website
developed for you? WordPress template designed and developed? Or anything else
that is graphic and web related you need done? I will help you.

I have over 8 years experience with Graphic Design, UX/UI, Logo & Branding
Design, Product Design, Mobile App Design, Responsive Design and Web Design
with tools of Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator and InDesign.

I have over 6 years experience with responsive cross-browser front-end
development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript and jQuery), WordPress theme template,
WooCommerce, eCommerce, Twitter Bootstrap framework and Skeleton framework.

I'm very reliable, active and never quit. I accept projects in any size, scope
and I'm very flexible with your budget and timeline. I have 6 testimonials I
can send on request.

If you're interested, please e-mail me dana@dmxt.org and I will get back to
you within 24 hours.

Thanks.

------
jamesbrewer
Location: San Francisco Remote: Possibly Willing to relocate: Unlikely, but
maybe for the right company Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript,
AngularJS, HTML5 Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbrewer3](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbrewer3)
Email: james@jamesbrewer.io

I have been solving problems with software for almost a decade and developing
my skills with every new project I take on. That means you can rest assured
that I have a lot of experience bringing ideas to reality and I can solve your
business problems quickly and efficiently.

Project I have worked on include building web services with Python, Django,
Ruby and Rails that had a collective reach of over 23 million users, crafting
numerous single-page applications (SPAs) with AngularJS, Backbone, React and
jQuery, and storing information on homes and user-generated events with
PostgreSQL, MongoDB and Elasticsearch.

\---

Check out my most recent project, a Django and AngularJS tutorial called
Building Web Applications with Django and AngularJS, at Thinkster.io:
[https://thinkster.io/brewer/angular-django-
tutorial/](https://thinkster.io/brewer/angular-django-tutorial/)

\---

Online profiles:

Github -- [https://github.com/brwr](https://github.com/brwr) Stack Overflow --
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/2052923/james-
brewer](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2052923/james-brewer) Hacker News --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jamesbrewer](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jamesbrewer)

------
stvad
Location: Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Qt, Linux, Java, X++, CMU Sphinx, Git, KDE.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qsup3ukqhdd6pnq/Vladyslav_Sitalo_C...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qsup3ukqhdd6pnq/Vladyslav_Sitalo_CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: root@stvad.org

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vladyslavsitalo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vladyslavsitalo)

I'm really passionate about technology and looking forward to work on
interesting projects (I'm very interested in virtual/augmented reality,
machine learning, healthcare and data analysis related projects, but also I
will consider projects in other area).

About my experience:

I've participated in Google Summer of Code with Simon project on speech-
recognition related tasks (more information available in resume). Project
repo:
[https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/accessibility/si...](https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/accessibility/simon/repository)

I've completed an internship at Microsoft, taking part into development new
version of Microsoft Dynamics AX.

------
ryankevans
Location: Los Angeles, CA [USA]

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Recently Ruby on Rails, LUA+Java (for Android), Objective-C (for
Mac), and ActionScript. I pick up new tools quickly enjoy keeping up with new
frameworks and technology stacks. Much more detail available upon request.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wlewe39jmdcv3oj/RKE_2014_CV.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wlewe39jmdcv3oj/RKE_2014_CV.pdf)

Email: please see resume or HN profile

I'm looking for a product management / programming role at an interesting
consumer software development company - ideally a role where I can write code
while providing product direction. My background is quite varied, but the
unifying theme has been detail-oriented software development for the mass
market.

I've done most of the interaction design and written almost all of the GUI
code for each of the projects I've worked on during the last 8 years. I'm
usually able to work on any part of a codebase, but my strength is creating
and iterating on user interfaces, and my least favorite things to work on are
system architecture and data architecture.

------
karim_op

      Location: Santiago, Chile
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere
    
      Technologies: Full Stack Java Dev (Spring/Maven/Hudson/Svn-Git/Hibernate/JSF/JPA), Nodejs/Iojs and flavours and Full Data Scientist Stack /SQL/NoSQL/SAS/perl/awk/hadoop/UNIX
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_02NdOnFL74OXhKb18zdlNFZjg/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: karim /at computer /dot org
      

Hello, I'm Karim (aka alberto acuña) from Chile, full developer and data
engineer/hacker. I'm a data scientist with working experience in the top2
credit bureaus /Experian and Equifax, dealing with massive production and
custom data. I love machine learning and data mining. I can design, improve
and automate any data enrichment process from raw-unstructured to knowledge,
due to my developer background I can learn and work with any tool or create a
custom one, just let me know your project.

------
jrm2k6
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Android/Java, Actionscript, Haxe,
Flask/Django, Python, a tiny bit of Haskell

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/jeremydagorn/ Github:
[https://github.com/jrm2k6](https://github.com/jrm2k6) Blog:
[http://www.flask-blog.jeremydagorn.com/](http://www.flask-
blog.jeremydagorn.com/)

Email: jeremy.dagorn@gmail.com

I am a programmer with mostly front-end experience. I worked on really dynamic
UI, shipped to millions of users in the last two years. I am someone curious,
caring about testing and quality code, with attention to details. On my spare
time, I work on some Android apps, and other projects using Python and
Haskell.

I am looking for any kind of full-stack position, where I could be learning a
lot and get challenged. I am a fast-learner. Working using some functional
language could be fun as I have an increasing interest in Haskell. I am also
interested in the backend world, but don't have any experience yet, thus the
full-stack position interest.

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: South East Asia (for the last 2 years); Russia, Saint-Petersburg
(originally)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! (USA or Singapore or Hong Kong)

Technologies: Ruby (Rails), Python (Django), Scala, Haskell, C#, C, SQL, Java,
JavaScript, Rust.

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me@gildedhonour.com or gilded.honour@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages. I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia,
relocated to South East Asia and since then have been learning as much as I
could and had to working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up
with the zinger of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at
all. And I'm the one who is repsonsible for it.

I'm also stoked about functional programming, finance and IT security.

------
schneidmaster

      Location: Illinois
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, NodeJS
      Résumé/CV: http://schneidmaster.com/docs/Zachariah_Schneider_Resume.pdf
      Email: schneidmaster@gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/schneidmaster
      Portfolio: http://schneidmaster.com/
    

Highlights: I'm a senior computer science major at Southern Illinois
University looking for full-time remote work starting May 2015 and possibly
part-time remote work starting January 2015. I'm passionate about crafting
beautiful, well-maintained web applications. I hold myself and my code to a
high standard, and I'm constantly seeking to improve my skills and pick up new
technologies.

Currently hacking on:

\-
[https://github.com/schneidmaster/gitreports.com](https://github.com/schneidmaster/gitreports.com)

\- [https://github.com/wblankenship/node-
fuzzee](https://github.com/wblankenship/node-fuzzee)

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: Nomad

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe, but I regularly travel

Technologies: Rails, Ruby, Javascript, AngularJS, Go, Cordova, HTML5/CSS3,
Linux Server Administration, SQL, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://ge.tt/80w65n52/v/0](http://ge.tt/80w65n52/v/0)

Email: c@chrisbolton.me

Hey there! My name's Chris. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, and serial entrepreneur addicted to making
cool stuff with awesome people.

I've been working with various companies and startups over the past four years
and am an experienced full-stack web developer. I've taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

~~~
SvenAndersson
Just a heads up, your CV url seems to return error 500!

------
acharnou
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (Mountain View), CA

Remote: Maybe (I have oDesk experience - top 5% in 2012)

Willing to relocate: Yes (CA)

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, HTML, XML, SQL, Servlets, JSP, JSF,
FreeMarker, Hibernate, MyBatis, Spring IoC, Spring AOP, Alfresco, Spring,
SURF, Rhino, Lucene/SOLR, jBPM, Activiti, REST

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/acharnou/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/acharnou/)
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/yast5mt4xx08qun/Andrei%20Charnou.d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/yast5mt4xx08qun/Andrei%20Charnou.doc?dl=0)

Email: andrei.charnou at yahoo.com

Java Software Engineer (Software Sustaining/Maintenance (excellent bug-fixer))

Seven years of extensive experience in maintenance of enterprise level
application software products. Highly skilled at performing investigation,
debugging, resolving complex application issues. Experienced developing
enterprise ready code for software updates, hot fixes and patches.

Also consider Java Development jobs (Mid Level).

------
silbak04
Location: Fairfield, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Verilog/VHDL, Bash/ZSH.

Resume: [PDF]
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4pLVkicFQ0qZ1BvbFg2RkZVTm8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4pLVkicFQ0qZ1BvbFg2RkZVTm8/view?usp=sharing)

\---

I have recently graduated with a Masters of Engineering in Computer
Engineering and Bachelors of Science in Electrical Engineering. My primary
focus is on, but not limited to:

FPGA Development (Altera and Xilinx): I have ~3 years of experience in both
Verilog and VHDL.

Embedded Systems (Atmel 8-Bit AVRs, PIC16F/24F Platforms): I have ~3 years of
C experience.

Software/Tools: GIT, EagleCAD, OpenGL, GNU Debugger, Quartus II, Xilinx ISE,
Magic, IRSIM, HSPICE.

Protocols/Filesystems: SSH/Telnet, FTP/SFTP, HTTP, NFS, Ext2/3/4.

I love to use Python/Bash/ZSH for automation and GIT for tracking/committing
code.

Many of my projects I have worked on can be found here on my Github:

[https://github.com/silbak04?tab=repositories](https://github.com/silbak04?tab=repositories)

Email: silbak04@gmail.com

------
yoav
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript(HTML/CSS), Node.js, SQL/NoSQL, Golang, Php, Linux,
CI/CD

Resume/CV: just email me for a copy

Email: hn@yoavgivati.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/YoavGivati](https://github.com/YoavGivati)

G+: [https://google.com/+YoavGivati](https://google.com/+YoavGivati)

Blog: [http://yoavgivati.com](http://yoavgivati.com)

I'm a strong Javascript developer with 8+ years experience. I pick up anything
really fast. Currently working on a fat-client javascript framework(backed by
node.js), and a continuous integration development, deployment, and hosting
infrastructure in Golang. Both projects open source on Github.

I've been everything from CTO/Founder, to first employee, and employee number
256.

I would love to hear from anyone looking for a dedicated employee, partner/co-
founder, or an experienced advisor. Or anyone that has ideas or wants to help
out my open source stuff.

------
majodev

      Location: Austria  
    
      Remote: Yes  
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes (within EU, else depends)  
    
      Technologies: Trained user of Java, T/PL-SQL and ActionScript 3; Proficient in JavaScript (Browser/Node.js), Bash, VB, PHP, HTML and CSS; Expert knowledge in object-oriented programming, build, deployment and testing environments  
    
      Résumé/CV: http://ranf.tl/cv/  
    
      Email: see resume (crawl prevent)  
    

A dedicated Austrian IT professional with considerable experience in a range
of software development environments and a specialization in web technologies.
Passionate about crafting maintainable software systems to support business
processes and creatively solving challenging problems. A proactive team member
with excellent communication, planning and research skills, with a distinctive
awareness and understanding of the languages of business and IT.

------
madprops
Location: Costa Rica Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Probably Technologies:
Python/Django, HTML/CSS/JS Linux Email: manuelchaves at gmail

I don't like making CV's, I find it hard to make it sound important as I don't
know what buzzwords to put or can't say much about my degree as I have none,
or work experience as I've only had short lived jobs.

But I can say this, I live on the computer, I know my way around it. I've also
done many projects by myself.

You can check my github account I have some of my open source projects there.
[http://github.com/madprops](http://github.com/madprops)

Most notably you could check Lindora, a code editor I made using JS heavily on
the frontend and Django on the backend.

I've made dozens of projects, most of them using Django, I've also made some
Android apps.

I'm not an expert on anything, but I know how to google my questions.

You can write me back at manuelchaves at gmail

------
valarauca1

         Location: Michigan
         Remote: Yes
         Willing to relocate: Yes
         Technologies: Java, Git, Linux/*NIX, 
             Decent Experience: Python, C, Rust, C++ 
               Small Experience: Javascript, Scala 
         Résumé/CV: On Request
         Email: codylaeder@gmail.com
    

Looking for an entry/junior level position in order to make a career change.
My current experience and knowledge is based around writing java asynchronous
custom TCP/IP servers to host high throughput collect and analyze data from a
network of serial/usb/can/tcpip sensors.

Interests include data analysis and back end server technology. Most my work
is with parallel processing and systems level IO which lends itself well to
back end analysis. Also removes the time pressure as I don't have 20+ servers
screaming for 2Gb/s of server queries from me.

------
howard941

      Location: Tampa Bay area, Florida, 941 a/c
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: From sunny Florida? Who knows
    
      Technologies: Embedded small and large, RF, protocols, device controls, 
      DSP, GPS, satcom, IP, c/c++, python, some Erlang, FreeBSD, wireless,
      Linux, device drivers, POS, nav apps, avionics, UML,
      808X, Z80, little MCUs, assembler, law 
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/
    
      Email: hginfla at teh gmail
    

>10 yrs in most of the above at startups, and at large ops. Usually new
product development, often at the low level, fixing the concept in firmware.
Pleasant (they say). Law background can be ignored if it's a problem. Enjoy
meeting fellow HNers, email or phone even if you don't have something - who
knows?

------
dnial02
Location: Bangkok, Thailand Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#.NET, Python, PHP, Javascript, Puppet, RabbitMQ, Hadoop,
MongoDB, Redis, Cassandra, MySQL, SQL Server, Oracle 10g.

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-VODqQbQHCFamxVUVloZ1h4VzA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-VODqQbQHCFamxVUVloZ1h4VzA/view?usp=sharing)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-
hendrianto/23/a82/971](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-
hendrianto/23/a82/971)

Github: [https://github.com/dnial](https://github.com/dnial)

Email: g.daniel.h [at] gmail.com

I am currently living on Bangkok, Thailand but originally from Indonesia. I am
a Fullstack Developer and also have experience in Database Engineering,
Enterprise Apps, and ERP Implementation.

------
eximius
Location: College Station, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (and IronPython), HTML/CSS/JS, C, Linux

Resume: [http://resume.logancollins.us](http://resume.logancollins.us) (add
/resume.pdf for, well, a pdf version)

Email: logan.neal.collins@gmail.com

I am a graduating senior at Texas A&M studying Applied Mathematics. However,
in my spare time I'm often found hacking on whatevee project has consumed my
interest recently. Whether my project is learning a new language (Rust and
Haskell, recently) or trying to create a _usable_ PKI infrastructure for the
masses, I'm always seeking out opportunities to learn something along the way.

I'm really seeking to get plugged in with a closeknit startup that I can work
with to solve tough, interesting problems - preferably to help people rather
than just make a product (both is best).

------
richardhoward

      Location: Tallahassee, FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Boston, Philadelphia, Baltimore, most cities on the east coast
      Technologies: C# / .Net, Django, Angular, Git, *nix
      Resume: howard.io
      GitHub: https://github.com/a-out
      Email: richard [at] howard [dot] io
      

I'm Richard Howard, a generalist developer and problem solver currently
working remotely for a large US technology corportation. I take a keen
interest in all aspects of business, and love communicating and cooperating
with others (in person and remotely). I recently wrote a complex internal
monitoring system in C# / .Net, with an ASP.Net / AngularJS UI, and had a
blast doing it. I've been moving toward more functional C#, and would be very
open to transitioning to F#.

------
JoshuaJBerk
Hello, everyone! Joshua Berk here. Visiting SF in the 2nd and 3rd weeks of
December. Let's grab coffee. Even if it doesn't lead to a job, I'm always game
to meet awesome people. :)

Locations: SF, Boulder, Seattle, Austin Roles: associate PM, junior design,
ops

I'm flexible on the role & location -- what matters is a group of awesome
people and an ambitious vision.

Resume: [http://bit.ly/jjbresume](http://bit.ly/jjbresume) Portfolio:
[http://joshua.berk.is](http://joshua.berk.is)

Say hello! joshua@berk.is

Self-taught coder/designer with a biz-degree, previously in Ads @ Google.
Design-oriented, user-focused mindset that understands
distribution/monetization very well. Curiosity + enthusiastic, friendly.
Recently spent 5-months backpacking Southeast Asia. Cyclist.

------
evfredericksen
Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Javascript, a smattering of others

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ko2gxc4tm5iyuhr/Evan%20Frederickse...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ko2gxc4tm5iyuhr/Evan%20Fredericksen%20-%20Resume.docx?dl=0)

Email: evfredericksen at gmail dot com

Github: [https://github.com/evfredericksen](https://github.com/evfredericksen)

\---

Currently a CS junior looking for an internship for next summer. My most
recent project is called Pynacea, a voice recognition framework that lets
users transcribe text from non-Linux voice recognition software to their Linux
operating systems through a virtual machine. They can also write grammars to
trigger callback functions that run based on customized speech input patterns,
which is particularly useful for programmers.

------
iosdevcoff
Location: Seattle, WA until 22nd Dec. Then Odessa, Ukraine.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7SPn_ujc3r9Wkw3emdqXzVIWm8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7SPn_ujc3r9Wkw3emdqXzVIWm8/view)

Github: [https://github.com/coffellas-cto](https://github.com/coffellas-cto)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/agordiyenko/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/agordiyenko/)

Email: iosdevcoff@gmail.com

I am currently living in Seattle, but I'm originally from Ukraine, just
finished my two-month intensive course at Code Fellows iOS developer
accelerator (Seattle). I am seeking for new job opportunities now.

I will also need working visa sponsorship, as right now I’m here with B1/B2
visa.

Please send an email first.

------
anujku
Location: Boston,MA,USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Yes Yes !!

Technologies:

* JVM: Java, Groovy, JavaEE, Grails, Scala.

* Other Programming Languages : Python, R, C, Scheme.

* Data: Big data, Data mining.

* Mobile: Android.

* Javascript : EmberJS, jQuery, etc.

* Databases : MSSQL, PostgreSQL, MySql

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/u4pvmm5yjmv9fyz/Resume_Anuj.pdf?dl...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/u4pvmm5yjmv9fyz/Resume_Anuj.pdf?dl=0)
Email: anuj@ccs.neu.edu

LinkedIn :
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/anujku](http://www.linkedin.com/in/anujku)

About Me :

* Avid lover of open source technologies, Software Engineer with passion for Computer Science, with 3+ years of experience working in industry with Database Systems, Software Engineering.

* Desire to work on Android development, Data Analysis, MapReduce, Innovative business ideas and solving challenging problems to help grow the business.

------
joyofdata
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, JavaScript, Haskell, Linux, Pentaho, Git, Machine Learning,
Math, Statistics

Résumé/CV: [http://www.joyofdata.de/blog/about-
me/](http://www.joyofdata.de/blog/about-me/)

Email: raffael.vogler.de▓gmail.com

Currently working as a Consultant for Business Analytics but will leave this
job by end of 2014. I'd prefer to work for a start-up or small company as an
inhouse Data Scientist - as opposed to consulting in large corporation
environments.

My strength is combining analytical thinking with creativity and in looking at
problems from unusual angles.

I worked in 2014 with a lot of different technologies for 3 projects
involving: QlikView (which I pretty much dislike), R, hierarchical clustering,
MongoDB, Git, H2O neural networks, Random Survival Forrests

------
RickS
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Tentatively

\-------

Technologies: Design/front end generalist with a background in user interface,
experience, and branding. My favorite role is as a contractor helping early
stage startups build a product and design system that can scale with company
growth. I'm comfortable wearing every hat in the design/visual/marketing area.
Code-wise, strong front end - js / css / html, some rails / python /
actionscript / processing.

Résumé/CV: [http://livemethoddesign.com/](http://livemethoddesign.com/)

Email: patrickjsteele@gmail.com

\-------

Feel free to shoot me an email if you've got a cool project and just want some
feedback, I'm always open to seeing what people are working on. Also happy to
meet for beers if you're in SF.

------
navait
Location:Amherst,MA,US

Remote:Yes Willing To Relocate: Yes

Technologies:Python, Java, Javascript, SQL, PHP, Linux

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18500843/ahalbert_resume...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18500843/ahalbert_resume.pdf)

email: see resume

I'm graduating with my master's degree in spring from the University of
Massachusetts and looking for my first full time position. My research work
was done in developing software engineering tools. I've worked at a variety of
internships, including one at the National Institutes of Health, as well as
several startups and mid-sized companies. I have done work in data analysis,
and front/back-end web development. Have items in my github account, and I can
link to my research project at request.

------
kparaju
(College Grad)

Location: Raleigh, North Carolina, USA; willing to relocate to Bay Area,
Chicago, Seattle etc.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (prefer to relocate)

Technologies (in order): PHP (Zend/Doctrine), JS, Python/Django, C, Java, SQL,
Git, Rust, Rails/Ruby.

Résumé/CV:
[http://kshitijparajuli.com/resume.pdf](http://kshitijparajuli.com/resume.pdf)
Github: [https://github.com/kparaju](https://github.com/kparaju)

Email: kshitijparajuli@gmail.com

Graduating from North Carolina State University with BSc Computer Science with
GPA of approx 3.75 in May 2015. Focused mainly on web technologies on Linux up
until now but am open to learning and trying new things. Looking to work doing
interesting things with interesting people at an interesting place :)

------
bruticus
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JS, *-nix, Chef, AWS, PostgreSQL, +more

Résumé/CV: [http://in.linkedin.com/in/grvgr](http://in.linkedin.com/in/grvgr)

Email: gauravgiri+hn@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/grvgr](https://github.com/grvgr)

====

I'm a Web Engineer with a degree in Computer Science & Engineering and 5+
years of professional experience.

I've previously worked at ThoughtWorks
[[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)] and SlideShare
[[http://www.slideshare.net](http://www.slideshare.net)].

I made Epiclist [[https://epiclist.io](https://epiclist.io)] last year at
Start-Up Chile.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American living abroad in Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Laravel, modern PHP, MySQL, MongoDB

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. until 1999 and Europe since 2009 (Agile,
Scrum, Kanban). Most recently, I have been using a TDD-based approach and the
Laravel Framework (XDebug, composer, etc) to build applications running on
LAMP/LEMP. I hold a B.S. degree in Computer Science and have recently become a
writer and speaker and contribute to open source projects whenever possible. I
speak native English, Italian, and I travel frequently.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Rajkot, India

Has 3 months of experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit
startup [https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)

Credits on [http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-..).

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim

Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav%27s-Resum%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav%27s-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

Excellence in english communication.

------
frazer
Location: SF Bay Area

Willing to relocate: Any where in the bay

Remote: no

Technologies: full stack, mysql, php, symfony, java, c, js, html, css, read
below

Email: frazer@frazerk.net

Phone: 415 316 3637

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/frazerkirkman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/frazerkirkman),
[http://frazerk.net/cv/tech.html](http://frazerk.net/cv/tech.html),
[http://frazerk.net/testimonials](http://frazerk.net/testimonials)

4 years tech experience, 10 years community building and seminar presentation
experience.

Roles that would suit me: Tech evangelist, vibe manager, full stack engineer,
UX consultant, technical writer or communicator, product manager or futurist.
I'd excel in a role where I can be technical and also work with people, with
room to contribute ideas, passion, and business skills.

I've won algorithm competition prizes, was top of most of my programming and
math classes, and tutored in Java and C while I was at university.

I learned a lot running my own business for the last 4 years involving
positivity psychology and a retreat center, giving hundreds of workshops and
public seminars. Many of my presentations have been to hundreds of people,
even conferences to thousands of people over 4 days. I managed bookings, event
creation, finances, and marketing.

I have a passion for education, mindfulness, health, positive psychology,
virtual reality, and positive entertainment.

I am excited to branch out to new languages, and have been dabbling with
AngularJS, go, coffeeScript, openGL, meteor, mongoDB, and would like to learn
the flashiest html5, css3 magic. I'm a fast learner.

I'm a machine, so I'd be happy with a 9-7, but if the product or pay was
right, I'd also be keen for a start-up culture, on call, 16 hour days, live-
breath-sweat-create.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

------
jw989
Location: Philadelphia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Javascript, Ruby, Sinatra, Node.js, Express,
Rails, Golang, SQL, MongoDB, Git, HTML5/CSS

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HRgiW0uo2yUMENbu3WHkPcLb...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HRgiW0uo2yUMENbu3WHkPcLbPxc7YaC9BXK7Nr6dX7M/pub)

Email: jawerty210@gmail.com

I am looking for junior developer positions with a couple years experience
working at companies/freelancing and over half a decade being self-taught.
Also, I am a university student (CS) and could also benefit from any coop
experience. Email me if you want more information and are interested in
talking more about a position or even a possible freelance contract.

~~~
gbyers
Hi,

I am a corporate recruiter for GeoDecisions. I would like to talk with you
about a position we have available in Middletown DE. Please contact me at

Gayle Byers| Corporate Recruiter

Gannett Fleming, Inc./GeoDecisions | 207 Senate Ave. Camp Hill, PA 17011

t 717-763-7212 x2188 | f 717-731-9489|gbyers@gfnet.com

Excellence Delivered As Promised

Gannett Fleming is ISO 9001:2008 Certified.

www.gannettfleming.com | Stay connected: Twitter | Facebook | LinkedIn |
YouTube

------
chrisbennet
Location: Nashua, NH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel esp. if there is good skiing
;-)

Technologies: C++, C#, WPF, computer vision, OpenCV, 3D geometry

Resume'/CV: chrisbennet.com (portfolio of some past projects)

Email: chris at 3Drocketsurgery.com

I'm a windows desktop developer of "engineery type" applications. For example:

\- I've sole authored complete CAD and CAM products.

\- I've worked on solid modelers for a few years

\- I wrote an oscilloscope for displaying real-time signals from networked
laser scanner controllers

\- I've written graphical visualization controls (OpenGL/C#)

\- I developed a machine calibration product for the semiconductor industry. I
designed/developed/shipped both a embedded computer version and a laptop
version. (Laser micrometers/RS485/C#/WinCE)

\- I've written front end (C#/WPF) applications and low level (C++/OpenCV) for
aiming industrial lasers.

Currently I'm working on detecting speed, direction and spin of a golf ball
immediately after launch using computer vision for a golf simulation company.
(C++/OpenCV and original algorithms).

My side project is a "slicer" for 3D printing. The "engine" is written in C++
which I intend to port to the browser using emscripten.

I also not afraid to code close to hardware (I own my own oscilloscope and
logic analyzer).

I'm generally the happiest person in any organization that I've worked at. I
haven't had a job in the last 2 decades where I didn't look forward to going
to work.

Like any self respecting engineer, I love near-impossible problems. I pretty
much have only worked on things that I would have worked on for free anyway.

I consider myself an eternal student or perhaps, considering how long I've
been doing this, maybe I'm just a bit thick. :-)

------
Jarlakxen
Location: Buenos Aires

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not likely

Technologies: Java, Scala (Play, Akka, Spray), Javascript (Angular, Bower,
Grunt, Gulp), Web ( LESS, CSS3, HTML), NoSQL ( MongoDB, Cassandra,
Elasticsearch, Redis )

LinkedIn:
[http://ar.linkedin.com/in/facundoviale](http://ar.linkedin.com/in/facundoviale)

Github: [https://github.com/jarlakxen](https://github.com/jarlakxen)

I'm a strong fullstack developer with a hugh background building distributed
systems and high available systems. I always try to be involve in all of the
ecosystem of an application. I worked with for 4 years but now I'm a Scala
evangelist. I love functional programing and building reactive applications.

------
kirpekar

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: MATLAB, Mathematica, Python, R and other machine learning tools.
      Résumé/CV: Please send me email
      Email: kirpekar @ gmail.com
    

I have a PhD in engineering from Berkeley and I've been working at a large Bay
Area hardware company for about 8 years. I recently refreshed my knowledge on
machine learning (I took the online Stanford class on ML). Entry level
positions are OK too. I'm interested in working on:

    
    
      Linear and Logistic Regression
      Neural Networks
      Support Vector Machines
      Clustering Algorithms
      Eigenvalue Analysis
      Anomaly Detection
      Recommender Systems

------
BenderV
Location: France

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes. All around the world.

Technologies: Python (scikit, numpy, flask), Javascript (angular, express,
meteor), C, Java, and Design, Prototyping...

Résumé/CV: [http://benderv.com/files/cv-
benjaminderville.pdf](http://benderv.com/files/cv-benjaminderville.pdf)

Email: benderville@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/benderv](https://github.com/benderv)

Interests: Machine Learning, Design, Startup but also travelling (backpack),
reading book, running/swimming/hiking/... , learning new things, ect :)

\- -

I'm looking for an internship as a software developer for 6 months beginning
February 2015 in a startup.

my website [http://benderv.com](http://benderv.com)

------
yen223
Location: Canberra, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Strong Python scripting scripts, web development using Django
and Flask, data scraping with Requests and BeautifulSoup, and devops with
Ansible.

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: lee@weiyen.me

Generalist software engineer for hire. Experience with website development and
machine learning. Currently toying with Go and Rust. Hit me up at my email, or
on skype at wei.yen.22

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
nt_tdc
Location: Chicago, IL Remote: No Willing to relocate: Possibly Technologies:
Python, Java, Android Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69989257/Resume%20Novemb...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69989257/Resume%20November%202014.pdf)
Email: bhchance@gmail.com

I'm a college student looking for a mobile development internship. I recently
started working with Android development and really enjoy it. I only have four
quarters of school left, so I'm looking for a six month internship (June -
December 2015). I am considering two standard length internships if I can't
find a six month one.

------
gmoneynj2000
Location: NYC, NY Remote: OK Willing to relocate: Always open to opportunity.
Technologies: RoR, Javascript (standard libs and frameworks), SQL, git for
version control, HTML/CSS Resume: www.gardnerlonsberry.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/glonsberry](https://www.linkedin.com/in/glonsberry)
Email: g@gardnerlonsberry.com

I am a Junior Web Developer located in NYC looking for a JR level front-end
and/or back-end career. I'm open to learning anything new and willing to see
all problems through. Feel free if you are a local dev who even just wishes to
meet up and pair on some stuff I'm up for it!

------
tusharbabbar
Location : New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: Python, Flask, Celery (Python Task Queues), Ruby, Sinatra, REST
APIs, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Nginx, Amazon AWS

Resume:
[https://www.resumonk.com/tusharbabbar](https://www.resumonk.com/tusharbabbar)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tusharbabbar](https://github.com/tusharbabbar)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tusharbabbar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tusharbabbar)

Email:babbartushar [at] gmail.com

I am Software programmer working in a startup for ~2 years. I am experienced
with web development in Flask, Python. I am familiar with reverse engineering
of undocumented APIs.

------
theseoafs
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: Sure!

Technologies: Experience with C, Python, Ruby, Racket, relational databases
(SQL), native mobile development (iOS/Objective-C, Android/Java), simple web
development (Rails)

Resume: Email for resume

Email: rbstewart <at> uchicago <dot> edu

About me: I'm currently in my final year of school, and I'll be looking for a
full-time position upon graduation. I've got experience with a pretty wide
array of technologies and problem spaces and I have internship experience in
both large corporate and startup environments. If you're looking to hire a
competent, driven new grad at your business for an entry-level position, feel
free to ping me.

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git, PHP (CakePHP, CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs,
MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work.

Most recent project (July ~ Sept) has been architecting and leading the
development of a major SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built in
AngularJS.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
domedefelice

      Location: Dublin, Ireland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, Python, Ruby, Java, C. More information on the CV
      CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s094z0bbstdydpz/Curriculum%20Vitae.pdf?dl=0
      Email: hire.20.defelice@xoxy.net
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/domenico-de-felice/73/710/88a
    

I'm available and very willing to study and learn new programming languages,
technologies and environments or anything else needed to accomplish my job. I
love to enrich my skills and I quickly assimilate new technologies and
concepts.

------
domador
Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Willing to relocate: No (I've just relocated from Costa Rica to Mexico)

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.

------
emillon
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Not immediately but we can discuss it.

Technologies: OCaml, Haskell, Python, C

Resume: [http://www-apr.lip6.fr/~millon/cv-emillon.pdf](http://www-
apr.lip6.fr/~millon/cv-emillon.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/emillon](https://github.com/emillon)

Blog: [http://blog.emillon.org/](http://blog.emillon.org/)

Email: me AT emillon DOT org

My background is in security & formal methods. In my PhD thesis I wrote a type
inference system to detect security bugs in the Linux kernel. I'm passionate
about open source and contribute quite a lot to Debian.

Happy to chat with you about cool opportunities!

------
J41Manning
Location: San Diego, CA, USA

Remote: willing

Willing to relocate: Yes, especially to the Bay or Seattle area

Technologies: C++, Native Mobile Development, Java, and Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ta4glfrknw6b6m/J_Manning_Resume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ta4glfrknw6b6m/J_Manning_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: J.41.Manning@gmail.com

\--

I am a recent college graduate with a Computer Science Degree looking for a
Software Engineering position. I am interested in machine learning/artificial
intelligence and security, so places with opportunities to learn or be exposed
to either is particularly appealing! I really want to learn more and
positively contribute to a workplace!

------
Daves
Location: I'm a recent grad looking to relocate to Boston, Atlanta, Austin,
Seattle, D.C, or SF. But I'm open to other areas depending on the opportunity.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, Django, JS, HTML/CSS, Python, Java, MongoDB, SQL,
webdev tools (grunt, bower, etc)

Résumé:
[http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess at gmail.com

*Current Project: [http://www.gtdecision.com/](http://www.gtdecision.com/) (Player news/research tool for fantasy sports)

------
asethwright
Location: Chapel Hill, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: PHP (laravel, codeigniter, cake, etc), Ruby (Rails), JavaScript,
SQL, Linux admin

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/wrightsa](https://linkedin.com/in/wrightsa)

Email: seth@sethawright.com

Hello, I'm Seth. I'm currently a Web Application Developer in Chapel Hill,
N.C. I recently developed the patient education platform, ViewMedica
([https://viewmedica.com/patient-education/viewmedica-
web.html](https://viewmedica.com/patient-education/viewmedica-web.html)).
Please reach out with any open source, part-time or full-time opportunities.

------
mtdavis
Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Java, HTML, CSS, SQL, jQuery, jQuery UI,
AngularJS, Twisted, Bootstrap

Résumé: [http://mtdavis.org/Resume-Michael-
Davis.docx](http://mtdavis.org/Resume-Michael-Davis.docx)

Email: michaeltdavis@gmail.com

Dependable and detail-oriented fast learner looking for new challenges. Six
years of experience in software development. Professional experience is split
about 60/40 between the front-end and back-end. On the front-end I've mainly
worked on single-page web applications using jQuery, and recently I've been
teaching myself AngularJS for side projects.

------
btbuildem
Location: Montreal, QC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, Erlang, SQL, JS, Sencha Touch (most recent in
professional context, more in CV)

Résumé/CV:
[http://btbuildem.ca/cv/resume.pdf](http://btbuildem.ca/cv/resume.pdf)

Email: listed on CV

Ten years dev experience, last four in web development. Either full time or
contract work, ideally local but I'm well set-up for remote. I've dealt with
everything from MS Word code base to one-page FB apps. I'm looking for
challenging problems to solve, bonus if they're related to language or visual
representation of data. Currently falling in love with FP.

------
3zzy
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills: User Interface Design, Visual Design, HTML, CSS, Javascript / jQuery,
PHP Bootstrap, CSS/SASS

Want to learn: MEAN Stack

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1wRqDrw](http://bit.ly/1wRqDrw)

Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/1ts5542](http://bit.ly/1ts5542)

Email: ibrahim AT ezzy.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iaezzy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iaezzy)

Website: [http://ezzy.me](http://ezzy.me)

7+ years experience in design and development for mobile/web-based systems,
user interface/user experience design, and multimedia/graphic design.

------
csorrell
Location: Montpelier, VT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, C++, jquery, SQL, GIT, and a bit of ROR

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjjqut95ljymca2/Chris_Sorrell.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjjqut95ljymca2/Chris_Sorrell.pdf?dl=0)

Email: csorrell2003-at-yahoo.com

Github Profile:
[https://github.com/csorrell2003](https://github.com/csorrell2003)

About Me: I would consider myself to be a Junior level programmer, and am most
confident in my ability to pick up new tools and technologies. I find
solutions by observing patterns, experimenting, and working through problems
as a series of small tasks.

------
tomaskazemekas
Location: Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mostly Python or Matlab for Data Science or Quant Finance
Applications

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas[at]gmail.com

My recent Matlab application was getting more than 200 ETF historical price
data from chosen data source, calculated custom made trading strategy based on
momentum, simulated and optimised a portfolio of best performing assets, and
provided portfolio performance data.

I am looking for new projects in the field of finance or data science. I am
also interested in remote or short term projects.

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack) SQL,
MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend)

Non-experience technology interests: Elixir, OpenResty, Moonscript, Haskell,
RethinkDB, plus more

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
ryanjanvier
Location: San Francisco Bay Area/Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (dual citizenship)

Technologies: UI/UX designer, front end developer, full stack developer.
Proficient in crafting stunning UI's for web and mobile. HTML5, CSS3,
Javascript, Nodejs, Express, Angular, mongoDB, Bootstrap, php, mySQL,
wordpress.

[http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier](http://www.dribbble.com/ryanjanvier)

[http://www.angel.co/ryan-janvier](http://www.angel.co/ryan-janvier)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanjanvier)

r[at]liquidtrends.com

------
paulojreis
Location: Portugal

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: In the future

Technologies: JavaScript (AngularJS), HTML, CSS.

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

Currently a frontend developer at a telco, looking for new challenges and
learning opportunities.

I'm finishing my PhD (concerning HCI - the physical/digital experience of
space and place) and I'm experienced in HCI/UX practice (design and
evaluation). Most of the time I'm developing frontend but I like to shift
frequently between development, design and user testing/observation/job-
shadowing/etc.

------
Podeau
I am: Masters CS (Data mining) graduating in one month

I do: Full-stack Web and Data mining

Currently: Interning at Apple

Location: San Francisco / Paris

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, Data mining,
Machine learning, Data visualization, NLP...

Résumé/CV: [http://romainbutteaud.com/images/RomainButteaud-
resume.pdf](http://romainbutteaud.com/images/RomainButteaud-resume.pdf)

Website: [http://romainbutteaud.com](http://romainbutteaud.com)

Github: [https://github.com/RomainButteaud](https://github.com/RomainButteaud)

------
batbomb
Location: SF

Remote: Probably nah.

Willing to Relocate: Maybe, depending, but don't get your hopes up.

Technologies: Near-expert in Databases and SQL (very knowledgable about
Oracle, have used and read source code for PostgreSQL, SQLite, HSQLDB, a bit
of BerkeleyDB, interested in learning more about Cassandra. Have used MySQL
but I know less about it), Java, Python, C++ (prefer Java),
Jersey/Jackson/RESTFul APIs, physics data management (3PB+ currently), stream
processing and interfacing with batch systems/supercomputers (LSF, PBS, DIRAC,
Cray, etc...), modestly large event databases (Several TB), interested in
ZooKeeper/distributed consensus (know ZooKeeper very well, was working on a
true RESTful client for a bit as an alternative to etcd)

Other skills: machine shop, Photomultiplier tubes, electronics (great at
soldering), general experience you'd get with research in experimental
particle astrophysics. Have built and calibrated several types of Muon
detectors. Messed around with GNURadio (USRP1) for a bit. Done stuff with
LabView/GPIB and Matlab (would need to relearn). Obscure skills with NIM
modules.

Current project at work is I've implemented a virtual file system for managing
file replicas over REST. The FS is versioning with metadata indexing and a
SQL-like search language for physics datasets (which could probably be used to
implement something like AeroFS/Dropbox). It's meant to be high performance
and potentially horizontally scalable as requests > 5000 a second aren't
uncommon in batch processing.

CV: I'd need to work on it. I've got a BS in Applied Physics, never took more
than one CS class. Much of my CS experience is rooted in solving problems for
physics and auditing CS courses at Stanford.

I'm not _necessarily_ looking to be hired, but I want to put out my feelers in
case somebody is very interested in my diverse skills.

I don't want to work in: Social, payment/shop stuff, or generally for startups
which enable consumption, be it materialistic, social, conspicuous, or
otherwise. Don't want to build corporate tools either.

Ideally: Science related stuff.

Email: brian.nvk at the g mail.

------
hereonbusiness
Location: EU

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: PHP, JS, Ruby, Python, SQL, Cypher, Linux, Git

Email: gpedic{at}gmail{dot}com

I have 4+ years of professional experience mostly as PHP/JS/MySQL developer
but have done a fair share of back-end/integration work. I am looking for a
position in back-end/system development.

I'm certainly no rock star and would enjoy working with people who know more
than I do. Give me a complex system/process I can work on and I'll usually
figure it out in no time while having a lot of fun doing it.

I don't mind learning new technologies or programming languages.

Fluent in German, English, Croatian.

------
yzzxy
Location: SF

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C#, Javascript, Lisp, and a little bit of smattering of others.
Can pick up whatever. AutoCAD and other design suite applications.

Résumé/CV:
[http://williamgoldie.com/will_goldie_resume.pdf](http://williamgoldie.com/will_goldie_resume.pdf)

Email: wgoldie@gmail.com

I'll be entering a CS university program next fall but I have a lot of
experience already. I've worked professionally in rapid prototyping and have
some domain experience with 3d printers and CAD/CAM related machines. Looking
for an internship at this point.

------
dyadic
Location: Nomad (British, currently Buenos Aires)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit

Technologies: Clojure, Scala (+ a history of others)

Résumé: [http://resume.danmidwood.com](http://resume.danmidwood.com)

Email: anything @danmidwood.com

Website: [http://danmidwood.com](http://danmidwood.com) (contains blog posts +
links to Github, Twitter, etc)

I think the only criteria on what I'm looking for is that it's technically
interesting and justifiably complex, something that I can get passionate about
and that will make me have to really push myself, think and learn.

------
lavruk
Location: Ukraine

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: _Yes_ (H1B is required)

Technologies: Android / Java, REST, SOAP and Sockets, Canvas and OpenGL, JSON
and XML, Protobuf, SQLite

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/fLDP13](http://goo.gl/fLDP13)

Email: volodymyr.lavruk@gmail.com

\---

Android is not only my work but my passion. I easily create applications for
Android because it is pleasant to me. I pay special attention to the design,
speed and stability.

I believe that the future is in the smart technologies like internet of
things, smart watches and smart cities/homes/cars, and I would love to work in
this direction

------
iN7h33nD
Location: USA Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, but remote is much proffered

Technologies: Perl, PHP + Laravel, MySQL, Linux (Ubuntu, Centos, etc),
MongoDB, Angularjs, Nodejs + Sailsjs, C++, Tons of Telecommunication
protocols, Ruby + Rails, github

Resume: Contact Me via email Email: brandonocasey@gmail.com

Seeking a remote Engineering position although I can relocate if needed. Most
of my work right now is in Perl, but I have done quite a lot of work in
Angular & Laravel. I am passionate about learning and problem solving and will
learn anything that I need to in order to get things done.

------
rahulroy
Hello, I’m a Computer Science graduate and Ruby on Rails Intern at Delhi NCR
based startup. I'm looking for small to mid size company, which can offer
better learning opportunities & better working environment.

Location: New Delhi, India.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby & Ruby on Rails

Resume: [http://bit.ly/RahulsResume](http://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

Github: [https://github.com/iamrahulroy](https://github.com/iamrahulroy)

Email: Mentioned in Github Profile.

Blog: [http://www.newbiedev.com/](http://www.newbiedev.com/)

------
claudiordgz
Location: Monterrey, MX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, HTML5, MeteorJS, AngularJS, WPF, MongoDB

Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/1re8btymt](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/1re8btymt)

email: claudio.rdgz@gmail.com

github:
[https://www.github.com/claudiordgz](https://www.github.com/claudiordgz)

bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/claudiordgz/](https://bitbucket.org/claudiordgz/)

Self made developer for more than 5 years, and 2.5 years professionally, I
learn anything necessary for getting the job done.

------
sfteus
Location: DFW Area, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not Currently

Technologies: PHP, Javascript (BackboneJS, jQuery, Node), MySQL. Basic linux
server administration skills including cloud services, some knowledge in other
languages such as Java, Python and Ruby/Rails. Some experience in Android/iOS.
I pick up new languages and frameworks quickly.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/lz66zbm](http://tinyurl.com/lz66zbm)

Email (Base64): ZXRoYW4uc2FycEBtYXZzLnV0YS5lZHU=

Full stack developer for a small start-up like company sponsored by a
University. Looking for a similar environment.

------
mateja
Location: Charlottesville, Va

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30149950/Mateja%20Putic%...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30149950/Mateja%20Putic%20Resume.pdf)

Email: mp3t@virginia.edu

Third year Computer Engineering, Ph.D candidate, looking for a Summer 2015
internship in computer architecture or artificial intelligence applications.
Specifically interested in accelerator architectures for AI applications or
related problems, flexible. Previous experience interning with Micron Automata
Processor group.

------
hayolie
Location: Kuwait

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C#, PHP, Ruby, Lua, Objective-C, JavaScript, OpenGL,
ASP.NET, SharePoint, Business Intelligence

Resume: [http://firasassaad.com](http://firasassaad.com)

Email: assaad.firas [at] gmail.com

Bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/firas_assaad](https://bitbucket.org/firas_assaad)

I have worked with various languages and technologies to build web portals,
ETL services, web crawlers, mobile apps, video games and fancy reports. I know
my stuff, can get things done, and love to learn what I don't know.

------
akama

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Golang, Python, Debian 
      Résumé/CV: http://isusec.com/ringwood-resume.pdf
      Email: adam@nexadmin.com
      Github: https://github.com/UnrealAkama
    

Highlights: I've spoken at two security conferences and am highly involved
with my campus, having run several large service events about computer
security. I also have experience with machine learning. I am looking for an
internship for this winter or summer.

------
cpursley

      Location: Atlanta, Georgia
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately, but perhaps for the right company
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Grape, JS/CoffeeScript, Angular, CSS/SASS/STYLUS
      Interests: Solving UX & UI problems; migrating monolithic Rails applications to Rails & Angular; partnering with early-stage entrepreneurs to build their (MVP).
      Résumé/CV: https://resume.creddle.io/resume/fa3uh2491uj
      Email: in profile & linked résumé

------
keraj
Location: London

Remote: Yes, within daylight work hours

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#/.NET stack, Python, Javascript

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j](http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j) (linkedin,
with links to github and work)

Email: ac.ikswokroip@keraj reversed

Web developer looking for contract remote or either contract or permanent in
London. I've done some of my best work as quick proof-of-concepts. Would love
to do something related to energy efficiency, transport, or sustainability:
smart meters and devices, transport software, renewable energy, etc.

------
zachcowell

      Location: Washington, DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js, Angular, PhoneGap, .NET/C#, 
      Postgres, MSSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, variety of others
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zachcowell/31/812/709 
      Github: https://github.com/zachcowell
      Email: zachcowell [at ] zachcowell [ dot] com
    

Full stack engineer. Recently built an iPhone app that leverages the MEAN
stack. View it at zachcowell.com/violations .

------
darsi
Location: Switzerland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Sketch, Photoshop, illustrator, After Effects, Invision

Résumé/CV: ch.linkedin.com/in/sidarsahin Specialties: Web Design, Interactive
design - UI / UX, Graphic Design, Concept Awards & Recognitions • FITC > self
promotion nominated • Featured on Behance (App Design) • FWA Site of the day •
Site of the day on DesignTaxi • Showcased on Spyline • Site of the day on
French Design Index • Site of the day on DesignLicks • Site of the day on Dope
Awards • Pixel Awards Nominee

Email: hello@sidar.me

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Russia, Kazan

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [http://aleksandrov.ws/cv](http://aleksandrov.ws/cv)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

3+ years of iOS experience; active Git user and open source contributor,
keeping up-to-date with community; 15+ apps pushed to App Store + couple of OS
X apps.

Looking for an opportunity to join strong team where I can learn some new
technologies and develop intensively as a specialist.

------
wmil
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Within Canada

Technologies: AngularJS, Rails, Django, PostgreSQL, Cordova

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_gWy7FTtwNAMExPbVJoa2Fna1k...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_gWy7FTtwNAMExPbVJoa2Fna1k/view?usp=sharing)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=4858770](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=4858770)

GitHub: [https://github.com/wmill](https://github.com/wmill)

Email: walter@waltermiller.ca

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Location: Brisbane, Australia

Remote: Yes (3 years experience)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Javascript, Frontend, Backend, Databases(Mongo, Postgres, Mysql,
Redis, Memcache), Ruby, Python, Devops, Marketing, UX

Resume: [https://github.com/thomasdavis](https://github.com/thomasdavis) or
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis](http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis)

Email: thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

Would love to work for a science related company e.g. SpaceX, Tesla, AI, Bio-*

But happy to hear from all interested =)

------
embrangler
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), AWS
(Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end, back-end, junior
product management

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work.

------
vineet7kumar
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Compilers, compiler optimizations, Java, C, MATLAB, X10,
Recommender systems, performance management and testing.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: [http://j.mp/VineetKumarResume](http://j.mp/VineetKumarResume)

Email: vineet [dot] kumar [at] mail [dot] mcgill [dot] ca

GitHub: [https://github.com/vineet7kumar](https://github.com/vineet7kumar)

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/vineet7kumar/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/vineet7kumar/)

------
siscia
Location: Shanghai

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Of course !

=== Technologies:

Clojure, Python, C/C++, Javascript.

And the old HTML5 + CSS3 (with SASS)

Learning Haskell !

I would love to work with clojure and Haskell, of course I can adapt pretty
easily to any existing codebase. (No matter the languange)

=== Résumé/CV

You may have a look at my github: github.com/siscia

Also I keep a small blog: siscia.github.io

I coded the backend of workinvoice.it (an italian startup)

===

Email: simone (at@) mweb (dot.) biz

===

Please, I really don't enjoy code challenges, the time constrain put too much
pressure on me and I never do well, if you want to test my coding abilities I
would love to contribute to some Open Source project.

Also, I do contract job.

------
TapanilaT

      Location: Sweden
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Microsoft Azure, .NET, Windows Phone, Windows 8, Javascript, HTML, CSS  
      Résumé/CV: se.linkedin.com/in/teemutapanila
      Email: teemu@tapanila.net
    

Microsoft most valuable professional on Microsoft Azure and Nokia Developer
Champion on Windows Phone.

I work with passion and dedication. Always looking for new challenges and
getting better on my craft.

Speaking on events around the world about Microsoft Azure and Windows Phone.

------
Achshar
Location: Chandigarh, India Remote: Undecided

Willing to relocate: Not too far away, Delhi at most but I am open to
reconsider

Technologies:

    
    
        Primary: PHP, MySQL, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, Chrome Extension/Apps APIs
        Secondary: C/C++, Unix Shell Script, NoSQL (indexed db), Oracle, Java
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lHXE5cGcJjBrGFuKaXUtTi-e...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lHXE5cGcJjBrGFuKaXUtTi-
ee1tiWk2KScDFicbP9h0)

Email: achshar2@gmail.com

------
gsamm

      Location: Winnipeg, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Potentially
      Technologies: C# (MVC, Web API, Entity Framework), Javascript (Backbone, Angular)
      Resume: http://www.garrettsamm.com
    

I am looking to work with peers who are as excited about learning new web
technologies as myself. Building a slick user experience is why I love web
development, but I am comfortable working on all layers of the Microsoft
stack. I've also dabbled in Objective-C and Ruby.

------
philous
Location: Riga, Latvia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: .NET
C#, Xamarin, Javascript (Angular, Node.js etc), HTML/CSS (SASS, LESS)
Resume/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous) Email:
philgsky <at> outlook <dot> com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience). Also working with front end. Currently writing in Xamarin for iOS
and Android.

------
rogerbinns
Location: Santa Cruz, California

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not likely

Technologies: Networked software including mobile

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.rogerbinns.com/rogerbresume.html](http://www.rogerbinns.com/rogerbresume.html)

Email: roger@rogerbinns.com

I strongly prefer small companies and startups. My résumé references what I am
like to work with, and a note to recruiters detailing what I am a good fit
for.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over five years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Interested in
backend/tools development.

------
toddrew
Location: Nomad (Canadian currently in Latin America Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: Possibly Technologies: HTML, HTML5, JS, CSS, CSS3, I can build what
I design in hacked together ugly code. Résumé/CV:
[http://andrewtodd.ca](http://andrewtodd.ca) Email: andrew@shutter.co

I've been working with startups for the past few years. Went through an
accelerator with my own project this year, and currently looking to join a
team to design something fun.

------
bluerobotcat
Location: Saigon (but I have a Belgian passport)

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Quite possibly. I have a thing for global cities.

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Clojure

CV: [https://jdevuyst.appspot.com/cv/](https://jdevuyst.appspot.com/cv/)

Email: See my website

I have a PhD in philosophy (logic) and I'm a Hacker School alumnus.
Programming has been a passion of mine for a long time and I have recently
been able to turn it into a job. I'm still thrilled about that every day and
intend to make a solid career out of it!

------
apsdehal
Location: Roorkee, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, GoLang, PHP, Python, Rails, Node.js, C++, Git,
Matlab, SQL, Bash Scripting, Linux

Email: me@apsdehal.in

Github: [http://github.com/apsdehal](http://github.com/apsdehal)

Portfolio/Website: [http://apsdehal.in](http://apsdehal.in)

I'm a student developer looking for Summer 2015 internship.

Google Summer of Code 2014 internee with MediaWiki, Winter Intern with
Wingify.

I'm interested in Web Development, API's, Data Analysis/Mining and Networking

------
vinicius
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: mostly PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, MySQL, but open to
using other stuff

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/vinicius](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/vinicius)

Github: [https://github.com/viniciuspinto/](https://github.com/viniciuspinto/)

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/81108](http://stackoverflow.com/users/81108)

Email: contact at codense dot com

------
vfc1
Location: Location: Brussels - Belgium

Remote: Yes, Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java 6 to 8, Javascript, AngularJs, Spring, Spring MVC, Spring
Security, Hibernate, GWT, Maven, Nodejs, grunt, bower,require, yeoman,
bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Yahoo Pure Css, jQuery, Camel, REST, SOAP

Résumé/CV: [https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/cv-
vfc/VFC_CV.doc](https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/cv-vfc/VFC_CV.doc)

Email: jhades [dot] dev [at] gmail {dot} com

\-----

Full stack Java/Javascript freelance Developer looking for remote work

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Clojure, Java, JEE, JSF, JavaScript, C, C++, Haskell

Résumé:
[http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://raw.githubusercontent....](http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://raw.githubusercontent.com/astangl/alexstangl-
resume/master/AlexStangl.html)

Email: alex@stangl.us

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a strong Java developer wanting to transition to Clojure. In 14 years as a
senior Java developer, mentor, and team lead, I mastered many associated
technology stacks. Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and
assistance in solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I
strive to write exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit
and integration tests.

I am looking for an opportunity to do more functional programming, ideally in
Clojure. Although I have not used Clojure professionally, I solved all 150
problems on the 4Clojure.com website, and am well on the way to proficiency. I
worked the problems from the first two chapters of the classic SICP in both
Clojure and Haskell, and am reading Clojure books (and a style guide) to learn
good idiomatic Clojure.

Besides using Java in my job, I write a lot of JavaScript, and also automate
routine tasks using scripts written in Perl, Ruby, Python, and shell scripts.
As part of continually honing my skills, in my free time I experiment with
many languages, including Lisp, Erlang, OCaml, Haskell, Scala, and Clojure.
Also I have begun Android development in my free time, initially with Eclipse,
but now Android Studio. I have Github repos with some Haskell examples, and
have solved over 100 Project Euler problems using Haskell. I also maintain
several FreeBSD ports and do technical reviews for O'Reilly. Currently I am
doing a technical review of an upcoming Clojure book.

I get excited at the prospect of working on interesting and challenging
problems, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Getting to
develop in Clojure would also be a big plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
lukasLansky
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

LinkedIn: [http://cz.linkedin.com/pub/lukáš-
lánský/7/794/219/](http://cz.linkedin.com/pub/lukáš-lánský/7/794/219/)

Technologies: ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET Web Api, Node.js

Email: lukas@lansky.name

I wonder if there is any challenging work going on using .NET development
stack. I love the language (C#), but the stuff that is usually done using
these tools is somehow boring.

Please, contact me even if you have a good open source project for me to
contribute to.

------
ddebernardy
Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies and skills: marketing and sales of new products (anything IT-
related), growth hacking

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: ddebernardy at gmail dot com

MS in Telco Engineering, MS in Marketing and Management; bilingual
English/French, adequate German; lived in over a dozen countries.

Experienced in marketing and sales; in defining, refining, launching and
growing new products; in software engineering (PostgreSQL, PHP, Ruby, JS); and
in network engineering (network architecture, financial extranets).

------
ryaneager
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, C, Haskell

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozqm442aov49fys/Ryan_Eager_Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozqm442aov49fys/Ryan_Eager_Resume.pdf?dl=1)

Email: Ryan.Eager@Gmail.com

I am interested in crypto and am currently looking for an internship in said
field. I will be graduating with a B.S in Computer Science in the Spring and
am looking for a company with room to grow out of an internship into a full
time position.

------
pablokbs
Location: Mendoza, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Puppet, Mysql, Apache, Nginx, Gitlab, LXC, Docker, Nagios, etc

Resume:
[http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf](http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf)

Email: pablo-at-fredrikson.com.ar

My name is Pablo Fredrikson and I'm a Linux System Administrator with 8 years
of professional experience. I love working with automatization tools,
specially with puppet. I love Nagios. I have a lot of experience with
webservers.

------
keane
Location: Santa Barbara and Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes and/or travel

Technologies: UI/UX, HTML (semantic/Schema.org/indie web/etc), CSS
(SASS/LESS), QA, photography

Résumé: [http://liamk.org/](http://liamk.org/)

Email: hello@liamk.org

I'm a generalist working as a front end developer. Especially interested in
journalism and photo-based site UI. Also open to contract work in photography,
especially towards reportage documenting the technology field or industry.

------
cday
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Prefer to be onsite, but open to remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails/Ruby, Javascript, Backbone, jQuery, Node, SQL, HTML/CSS,
AWS

Resume/CS: [http://colinday.co](http://colinday.co)

Email: see resume

Web developer with experience building fully featured web apps using a variety
of technologies. Intelligent, adaptable and a quick learner. Looking for a
full time position, ideally working with Ruby, but open to anything
interesting. Available to start immediately.

------
fvinci
Location: Philadelphia, PA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, Javascript, MySQL, Postgresql, SQL Server, PHP,
Wordpress, Java Résumé/CV: Available in Request Email: fv42wid@yahoo.com

My day job is in pharmaceutical consulting. I spend most of my time
interfacing with clients, project management, team coordination. I'm also a
pretty strong rails developer. I'm looking for an opportunity to do rails
development.

------
2close4comfort

      Location: Iowa
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility
      
      Technologies: Infrastructure (Storage, Networking, Server win-linux),  Application - Monitoring/Performance, Security Assessment/Reporting/Remediation, Scripting VB,PShell, Perl, Python
      
      Résumé/CV: available at request
     
      Email: ph5il (at)  msn (.) com
    

Looking for a new opportunity to expand on existing skills or learn new ones.

------
ucacian
I'm a fresh CS graduate. I'm an international, but I will be able to work
without Visa for 2 years and a half.

Location: Silicon Valley

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, even outside of the U.S.

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AngularJS, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:

Linkedin

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kenzo-
takahashi/64/874/739/](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kenzo-
takahashi/64/874/739/)

AngelList

[https://angel.co/kenzo-takahashi](https://angel.co/kenzo-takahashi)

Email: kenzotakahashi2@gmail.com

------
thirdtruck
Hello, there!

Location: Massachusetts.

Remote: Yes. Preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Specialized in front-end web development. Experienced in
JavaScript, Ruby, C#, HTML, and CSS. Some experience with Java, Python, Perl,
and PHP.

Resume/CV: Available upon request.

Email: hnjob a-t thirdtruck.org.

Full-time programmer for over five years. Three times that experience in life-
long learning. Looking for another senior software developer position or the
like.

If you're in Massachusetts, let's grab coffee. I'm eager to meet fellow tech
folks up here.

------
baggachipz
Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes please!

Willing to relocate: Perhaps, for the perfect opportunity

Technologies: PHP (Symfony2), NodeJS, MySQL, full stack web

Résumé/CV:
[http://mattcurtis.me/MatthewCurtis.doc.pdf](http://mattcurtis.me/MatthewCurtis.doc.pdf)

Email: mattcurtis@gmail.com

Website: [http://mattcurtis.me](http://mattcurtis.me)

I have worked remotely and very effectively for the past 5 years. I certainly
wouldn't mind occasional travel for meetings and pow-wows.

------
rapphil
Location: Florianopolis - SC - Brazil

Remote: Yes, Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Python, ASM (x86 and ARM), Octave(Matlab), Digital
Signal Processing algorithms, Linux Kernel, Device Drivers, Firmware
Development, Firmware/Hardware Integration, Board bring up, FPGA and VHDL.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/oc4k1u08pmbwf0g/resume_english2.tx...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/oc4k1u08pmbwf0g/resume_english2.txt?dl=0)

Email: rapphil@gmail.com

------
agurha
Location: London, UK

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, NodeJS, Angular, C#, AWS. Can learn whatever.

Resume/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TSFqtvPIQC9_s5cpRdNUEL4E...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TSFqtvPIQC9_s5cpRdNUEL4EVTKUIEdxvm_4bYUj1gE/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/agurha](https://github.com/agurha)

Full stack developer open to opportunities on a contract basis.

------
32faction
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. Anywhere in the world.

Technologies: CATIA, MATLAB, SIMULINK, ANSYS

Email: GaliciaL@my.erau.edu

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=15091975](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=15091975)

About Me: Aerospace Engineering student graduating Spring 2015. I'm looking
for a position in space or drone startups. Strong CATIA and project management
skills. Fast learner, team player. Learning ROR.

------
Cyranix
Location: Victoria BC (Canada), repatriating to USA soon

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, Node, Angular, learning React); PostgreSQL;
MongoDB; Java; PHP; plus experimentation or quick hacks in many others

Résumé: [http://cyranix.github.io](http://cyranix.github.io)

Email: andrew.m.harrison+hn@gmail.com

I am most interested in organizations with opportunities in a social-good
space such as education, health, the environment, or justice.

------
greenjellybean
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Python, Node, SQL, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9fxBdKur5RPaGtVZ0ppTFlUbE0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9fxBdKur5RPaGtVZ0ppTFlUbE0/view)

GitHub: [https://github.com/bluejellybean](https://github.com/bluejellybean)

Email: alexbarkell@gmail.com

I'm looking for web work. I prefer back-end but have worked on the entire
stack.

------
vdimarco
Location: Montreal, QC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: For the right
opportunity Technologies: Python, R, Javascript, Unix Email:
hi@vaughndimarco.com

------
srpoder
Location: Morelia, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Python, AWS, Javascript, Coffeescript, Gulp, Nodejs,
Backbone, Handlebars, Stylus/LESS/SASS, Requirejs, Vagrant, Meteor,
Websockets/Push, Cordova/Phonegap, Sematic HTML, QA/Code review, PSQL,
MongoDB, MSSQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://andrestorres.me/resume.html](http://andrestorres.me/resume.html)

Email: andres.torres.marroquin+hn@gmail.com

------
jan0e
Location: Bochum, Germany

Remote: preferably on site, because I still like to learn new things

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: C/C++, Qt, Python, C#, ASP.NET, OpenCV, Linux, Arduino

Résumé/CV: [http://jnoertemann.de](http://jnoertemann.de)

Email: mail jnoertemann de

I am fascinated by autonomous (mobile) robots and aerospace. Recently I've
graduated in computer science and I am looking for an entry level position
(ideally in said fields).

------
domedefelice

      Location: Dublin, Ireland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, Python, Ruby, Java, C. More information on the CV
      CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s094z0bbstdydpz/Curriculum%20Vitae.pdf?dl=0
      Email: hire.20.defelice@xoxy.net
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/domenico-de-felice/73/710/88a

------
nicopace
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends where

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Crossbar), Javascript (AngularJS, Ionic,
Backbone, Express), CSS (SASS, LESS, Bootstrap), DevOps (Fabric, Puppet,
Docker, AWS), Database (SQL (MySQL Postgres) and noSQL (Mongo), Geo too)

Résumé/CV:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/nicopace?theme=kendall](http://registry.jsonresume.org/nicopace?theme=kendall)

Email: nicopace@gmail.com

------
codez
Location: UK

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: HTML, HTML5, JS, CSS, CSS3, Jade, LESS, SASS, CoffeeScript,
Node, Angular, React, Gulp, Grunt, Bower etc.

Resume: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Polyglot developer open to different types of opportunity on a contract basis.
Check out my code and site, and hopefully hear from you soon!

------
2bluesc
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Maybe, prefer working near SF

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded firmware, embedded Linux, kernel, bootloaders, drivers,
high level hardware design, board bring up, manufacturing support, networking,
many serial protocols, test instruments.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kylemanna](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kylemanna)
(formal PDF available on request)

Email: kyle@kylemanna.com

------
waiquoo
Location: Clemson, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Very Yes

Technologies: Comsol, Matlab, High Performance Computing, DNA Sequencing,
Thin-film Fabrication, Cleanroom Fabrication, Technical Writing, Electron
Microscopy, Statistical Methods, Physical Chemistry, Nanofluidics,
Computational Fluid Dynamics

Résumé/CV:
[http://people.clemson.edu/~bearde2/](http://people.clemson.edu/~bearde2/)

Email: samuel.l.bearden@gmail.com

------
asfarley

      Location: Mississauga, ON (Toronto)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C#, Rails, OpenCV, PCB design
      Résumé/CV: http://www.asfarley.com/resume.pdf
      Email: alexander.s.farley@gmail.com
    

Interests: vehicular traffic tracking and turn identification. text mining.
food services automation. aerospace systems testing/v&v.

------
ownagefool
Looking for contract opportunities, long or short term. Can you devops,
frontend and backend.

    
    
      Location: Guildford / London
    
      Remote: Don't care
    
      Willing to relocate: For the right price.
    
      Technologies: Ansible, Chef, AWS, PHP, Fabric, AngularJS + more.
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/allandegnan
    
      Email: allan@adegnan.net

------
dep_b
Location: Rosario, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS / Objective-C / Swift / C# / ASP.Net / WPF

Email: lucas.van.dongen@gmail.com

Skype: btg.nl.l.vandongen

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?srchindex=1&id=3632212...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?srchindex=1&id=363221290)

Dutch guy living in Argentina looking for interesting mobile projects in
Europe or the US.

------
japesinator
Location: Normal, Illinois

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Relocation preferred

Technologies: Haskell, Python, Go, Idris

Résumé/CV: [http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf](http://writes.co.de/resume.pdf)

Email: jp@writes.co.de

I love solving interesting problems using powerful tools. I'm open to work in
pretty much any area or company as long as I'm challenged. Drop me a line if
you want to work together.

------
dsfreed
Location: Detroit/Ann Arbor

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: YES!

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, Javascript, UI/UX Design

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fpp64xvbtk90zdc/DannyFreedResume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fpp64xvbtk90zdc/DannyFreedResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: freed.danny@gmail.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dannyfreed.com](http://www.dannyfreed.com)

------
kidsil
Location: Germany

Remote: Only, please. Part time in the beginning.

Willing to relocate: not for 2014, likely for 2015

Technologies: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

------
anujpasricha
Location: Champaign, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86, Python, Arduino, TI MSP430, C++, VHDL/Verilog, Point
Cloud Library (PCL), Max/MSP/Jitter, Cadence

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_1GJhvrBxbIeDJRVWw1UnFDX2c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_1GJhvrBxbIeDJRVWw1UnFDX2c/view?usp=sharing)

Email: anujpasricha01 at gmail.com

------
munimkazia
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes. I am currently working remotely for an American startup

Willing to relocate: No, not at this time. Maybe 6 months in the future

Technologies: Node.js, PHP, AngularJS, Apache Storm

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1531795/Resume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1531795/Resume.pdf)

Email: munim2020@gmail.com

------
sharmanaetor
Location: Cedar Rapids, IA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, PHP, JavaScript

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/2N3qSG](http://lnkd.in/2N3qSG)

Email: sharmagauravanil@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.gauravsharma.io](http://www.gauravsharma.io)

I'm a full-stack developer with Java and PHP experience. I'm currently working
on AngularJS apps and e-commerce apps.

------
sim4life
Location: Birmingham, UK

    
    
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Node.JS, Dart, Android, Swift, Docker, NginX, MongoDB, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9nYjbsLsoB_RGRPNVZQM3dCbmM/view?usp=sharing
      Email: shahzad*period*ismail-at-gmail[dot]com

------
faunicolas
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: \- Laravel 4 / Rails 4 \- Git \- PHP > 5.4 \- NGINX / Passenger
\- Gulp \- Bower \- Angularjs 1.3 \- Vagrant \- Cucumber / Behat \- Mandrill
API

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/dirtyfauno/bd87a7846cedf843ca68](https://gist.github.com/dirtyfauno/bd87a7846cedf843ca68)

~~~
smacking
What's your e-mail?

------
gothy
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment.

Technologies: mostly front-end stuff currently - JS/Coffee, SASS, Backbone,
Node, React. Past: python, java, android/j2me. Played with Go, Elixir.

Résumé/CV: [http://gothy.me](http://gothy.me)

Email: dmitry.utkin@gmail.com

Interested in building web projects from top to bottom, UI\UX, solving
highload problems.

------
nubcakes
Location: Somerset, NJ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends where!

Technologies: Python, C++, dabbling in Java

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-chen/37/4b4/b42/

Email: dchen319 [at] gmail [dot] com

Have a background in environmental engineering but am expanding my skill sets
and experience to one more focused on programming. Am eager to learn and train
with other like- minded individuals!

------
cswelin
Location: Toronto, Ontario

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Objective-C, C#, Java, NodeJS, Redis, Mobile (iPhone, Android),
PHP

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: asniper @ gmail.com

My strongest suit is working with mobile(iOS, some Android) and OSX
development, but I've been thrown around doing different things from front
(Not the best CSS guy out there) to back end.

------
v1ct0r
Location: France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++(11), Linux, embedded systems, Git

Résumé/CV:
[http://fr.linkedin.com/in/zhanglizhong/](http://fr.linkedin.com/in/zhanglizhong/)

Email: z.lizhong [at] gmail [dot] com

I am a graduate in software engineering, looking for an internship/entry-level
position (prefer start-up environment).

------
kodeseeker
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote :No.

Willing to Relocate : Yes.

Technologies: Java,C++, C#, Python,JavaScript,PostgreSQL, Cassandra.

Email :kodeseeker@gmail.com

Experienced software engineer with a master's degree in Computer Science. Have
both Startup and professional world experience in Java, PostgreSQL and JS. Im
looking for challenging engineering opportunities.

Resume : Available upon Request.

------
harrychenca
Summary: Co-founder of nvest.me. Worked on Bitcoin at bitspark.io. Taught web
development immersive at General Assembly. Worked at Microsoft and Bombardier
Aerospace before.

Location: Hong Kong Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Rails
Résumé/CV: base64 => aGsubGlua2VkaW4uY29tL2luL3plbmdqaW5jaGVuLw==

------
JoshuaDavid
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé: [http://jsdavid.com/Resume-Joshua-
David.pdf](http://jsdavid.com/Resume-Joshua-David.pdf)

Email: joshuad93@gmail.com

Graduating with a BA in Biology in a few weeks. I'm primarily looking for a
programming-type job, although I can handle wet-lab stuff as well if
necessary.

------
throwaway83
throwaway account since I'm currently employed.

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Would love to work remotely if possible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (NodeJS, with or without JQuery, YUI etc), PHP,
C/C++, some Python. Full stack developer. Resume/CV: Full CV available on
request. Have worked for companies both large and small. Research and
development of complex web applications mostly but some server side C++ work
as well. Founded a small technology based startup and successfully sold it
after 1 year.

Email: jobs@ciety.net

I'm looking for something interesting, I build massive complex Javascript
projects on both front and backend and like a challenge. I'm a hardware hacker
in my spare time, and always interested in making things that bridge the gap
between software and hardware. I'm highly productive and always have something
on the go.

------
hannes2000
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Android

LinkedIn: [http://de.linkedin.com/pub/hannes-
struß/2b/517/5b6/](http://de.linkedin.com/pub/hannes-struß/2b/517/5b6/)

Email: x+hnhiring@hannesstruss.de

Website: [http://hannesstruss.de](http://hannesstruss.de)

------
frontsideair

      Location: Ankara, Turkey
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: At some point
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Java, Javascript, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://medium.com/@frontsideair/my-resume-b5ea547564cb
      Portfolio/contact: https://6nok.org

------
chad_strategic

      Location: Denver, Co
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SQL, jQuery, jQuery UI, Twitter Bootstrap, AWS (dynamoDB, S3)
      Résumé/CV: http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/
      Email: humphrey.chad@gmail.com

------
speeder
Location: São Paulo - Brazil

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes!!

Technologies: Lua and C are my specialties (I even teach that), I also like
C++, C#, Obj-C and I know some Android Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner)

Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

------
mariocesar
Location: Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python/Django, Linux, Js, HTML

Résumé/CV: On request, or better see
[http://github.com/mariocesar](http://github.com/mariocesar)

Email: mariocesar@c1.com.bo

For the past seven years I work as a Full stack developer in Django related
projects.

------
quiqueqs
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina Remote: Yes (freelance) Willing to relocate:
Depends Technologies: Android Github: github.com/quiqueqs Email:
hboregio@gmail.com Website:
[http://www.henriqueboregio.com](http://www.henriqueboregio.com)

------
hyunwoona

      Location: Buffalo, NY (F-1/OPT fresh grad. Need H1B visa)
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, C++
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e569tziibosyei0/Eric_Na-resume.pdf
      Email: hyunwoo.na@gmail.com

------
philippnagel
Location: Southern Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS, ECMAScript, Node.js (common libs & frameworks), SQL,
Git, some Java, Python and currently digging into Go.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: phil@philippnagel.com

I am mainly looking for internships, as I am probably not on a level that
justifies full-time employment and also a student.

------
jivux
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Qt, C#, Python, Django, Objective-C, Git, JSON,
PostgreSQL, Vagrant

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tigu2j4tvilo1t3/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tigu2j4tvilo1t3/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivoreroman at google mail

------
saigrandhi
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Java, Python, Django, Android Development and iOS
Development.

Resume/CV:
[http://www.grandhi.me/SaiGrandhiResume.pdf](http://www.grandhi.me/SaiGrandhiResume.pdf)

Email: sgrndh@gmail.com

Github: github.com/saigrandhi

------
mishkovski
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, SQL, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/acibnqanukg2j5h/CV_StojanMishkovsk...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/acibnqanukg2j5h/CV_StojanMishkovski.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mishkovski@gmail.com

------
egorbatik

      Location: Argentina
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Java, .Net, Javascript,  [PL]SQL, FullStack
      Résumé/CV: https://ar.linkedin.com/in/ezequielgorbatik/
      Email: egorba82@gmail.com

------
rafaelwmartins
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript/HTML/CSS. Android, AngularJS.

Résumé/CV: upon request

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/rafaelwmartins](http://www.linkedin.com/in/rafaelwmartins)

Email: rafaelwmartins at gmail

------
gkelly

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Postgresql
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/grantkelly/
      Email: My HN username at gmail.

------
SerialMiller
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Open for discussion

Technologies: Java, PHP, Symfony2, Play Framework, Spring MVC

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/machielmolenaar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/machielmolenaar)

Email: hn@machiel.me

------
pknerd
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technology: LAMP Stack, Python,C#, Browser Extensions, API integrations, MVC
Frameworks in different languages.

Résumé/CV:
[http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Email: kadnan at gmail.com

------
jdbiggs
Posting for my buddy.

Location: New York

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Salesforce/IT Admin
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/davidmscheffler
    
      Email: contact via linkedin

------
webjac
Location: Orlando, Fl

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, PHP, Javascript, UX, Design

Résumé/CV: [http://cxms.me/cv-en](http://cxms.me/cv-en)

Email: james AT creixems DOT com

10 years of experience on front-end development and UX / UI design.

------
kabouseng
Location: Pretoria, South Africa

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Electronic engineer, Embedded systems, Linux device drivers,
C/C++, Python, DO-178.

Resume: On request

LinkedIn: [http://lnkd.in/bxhSTK4](http://lnkd.in/bxhSTK4)

Email: kobuswerk at mweb.co.za

------
FiddlerClamp
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: technical writing, marketing writing, editing.

Resume/CV:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/)

Email: jonathanacohen@gmail.com

------
Nullslash
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++/C, Python, C#, sagemath, html, CSS, JavaScript, Django,
jQuery, Redis, Bootstrap 3.x/2.x, jQuery-ui, Backbone.js, Handlebar.js and
Linux system administration

Résumé: ahmed.nyc/resume.pdf

Email: Ahmed At Linuxism dot com

------
ryanckulp

      Location: NYC/SF 
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: rails / growth
      Résumé/CV: http://ryanckulp.com/projects
      Email: ryanckulp@gmail.com

------
sauravt
Location : India Remote: Yes Technologies: Python,javascript, C/C++ Résumé/CV:
Ask Me Email : stomatrix@gmail.com

Have previously worked with Micromax and Panasonic. () dude totally stoned
right now.)

------
batjaa
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Totally

Technologies: Java, Javascript+(common libraries & frameworks), C#, PHP, CSS,
HTML5

Résumé/CV: [http://www.batjaa.com](http://www.batjaa.com)

Email: batjaa.batbold@gmail.com

------
yowmamasita
Location: Makati, Philippines Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Python, Javascript/AngularJS, Google AppEngine Résumé/CV: on
request Email: me@bensarmiento.com

------
Stamy
Location: UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes please !

Technologies: PHP(Laravel), JavaScript(Angular, NodeJs, jQuery), MongoDb,
MySQL.

Resume/CV: [http://sarunast.com/cv](http://sarunast.com/cv)

Email: sarunas@sarunast.com

------
colsandurz
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Linux, Networking

Résumé/CV: [https://devin-industries.com/resume](https://devin-
industries.com/resume)

Email: dwwkelly@fastmail.fm

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yeah

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Golang, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
pluc
Location: Montreal, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes (except US)
Technologies: PHP (15yrs+), Python (just starting), DevOps Resume: Email me
Email: je@suis.pl

------
mattyp
Location: Knoxville, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Python, Django, C++, C, C#

Résumé/CV: www.matthewmprior.com/resume/

Email: mprior@vols.utk.edu

Senior in Computer Science graduating in June, 2015. Looking for full-time
opportunities.

------
scttnlsn
Location: Ithaca, NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Ruby

Resume: [http://scttnlsn.com](http://scttnlsn.com) (more details upon request)

Email: scott@scttnlsn.com

------
Hobart116
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++ (Qt), Python, Unix/Linux, Windows, MacOS

Résumé/CV: [http://jonbailey.net](http://jonbailey.net)

Email: resume at above domain

------
new_user_name
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objectice-C, Ruby, Java, JavaScript, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/pub/syed-sana-hassan/15/441/7a6/

Email: syedsanahassan+hn@gmail.com

------
yesyesnooo
Location: Russia

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: .NET, Angular, MongoDB, MSSQL, WPF, ...

Résumé/CV: On request. Short version: 11 years on C#, fullstack developer,
BS/MS Mathematician

Email: omikad[at]gmail[dot]com

------
shivakaush
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript/jQuery, MySQL, Laravel, WordPress, Python, Java,
C, HTML5, CSS3, REST APIs

Email: shiva.kaush@gmail.com

------
jbza
Location : Iowa, US

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : OCaml, Java

Resume : contact me

Email : jbodeen12 [at] gmail.com

Looking for an entry level position in back-end / algorithmic development.

------
RamunasM
Location: Lithuania

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: QA, Test automation, Security testing, Perfomance testing

Resume: email me

Email: hello@kommon3.com

------
ainiriand
Location: Spain

Remote: Yes please!

Willing to relocate: Depends.

Technologies: Symfony, Zend, PHP.

Résumé: Ask me.

Email: jesusfloressanjose+public@gmail.com

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
osenar
=======================================================

Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include:

\- designing branding of company from scratch

\- building web projects from top to bottom, user experience

\- wireframing

=======================================================

------
osenar
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include: - designing branding of company from scratch -
building web projects from top to bottom, user experience - wireframing

------
osenar
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: Responsive Design, HTML5, Jade, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript,
jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha@vidakovic.si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but I want to make it stronger and build up some great
relationships and long-term collaborations. Worked on many projects in course
of four years. Have great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and
protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel.
Willing to work full time or project based.

My key strengths include: \- designing branding of company from scratch \-
building web projects from top to bottom, user experience \- wireframing

------
67726e
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java (Spring, Hibernate, the usual), Scala (Play, Slick, Akka),
Javascript (Everything and the kitchen sink), Python, 6502 asm (always a long
shot)

CV: Email me

Email: base64 => Z3JuZ3JuMjJAZ21haWwuY29t

About 3 1/2 years professional experience, self-taught programming since
childhood with some freelancing mixed in. I consider myself a backend guy, but
have done lots of heavy-duty front-end (JS, CSS) over the years. Feel free to
give me a shout and chat.

------
jecjec
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS, Backbone, AWS, Postgres and SQL generally,
CSS, HTML, jQuery, Twitter API

Résumé/CV: www.josephecombs.com/pages/Joseph_Combs_Resume.pdf

Github: www.github.com/josephecombs

Portfolio site: www.josephecombs.com

Email: joseph.e.combs@gmail.com

I'm looking to work on interesting projects. I have a broad background of both
software development and systems administration. I work hard and I am a fast
learner. Let's work together!

------
torkable
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, Mongodb, Postgis, ...

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8vWXNtk1viPMUFBd3U0MjdBbTQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8vWXNtk1viPMUFBd3U0MjdBbTQxQXNMTlpUOHJBWHBxNlFB/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jks15063@gmail.com

